# Tanks very cold, what's the best heater, must buy today



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I just learned my tanks are very cold. No, not because I wasn't paying attention.. but because it seems the new thermometers I got on Boxing Day are defective. Both are cracked, where the clamp holds the glass tube onto the support. Really had to look closely to see the defect and I've no idea how long they have been like this, but certainly most of this cold snap. 

According to the thermometer from my frog tank, this afternoon, the 29G is around 55F, the 33G is around 62 F.

Usually I don't need a heater for any tank, in fact, last winter I ran fans all winter to keep the tanks cooler, so heaters were simply not required. But with this incredible chill, and the fact the rads in this building have not been working properly all winter, that's all changed. I wish I knew low long the new thermometers have been giving me fantasy readings ! 

Since I clearly must have heaters, I want accurate, quality heaters. I don't want fish soup ! I want accuracy, and reliable operation when the set temp is passed, either too low or too high. I'd prefer one with numbers I can see, not simple arrows, and a setting dial my arthritic fingers can turn without too much trouble.

Price is some issue, but I want accuracy & quality more than anything else. Any recommendations most welcome, and the sooner the better.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Fishfur,

I've been using the EHEIM JÄGER heaters for many years now and never had an issue with them.

Easy to use, fully submersible, and is able to be calibrated.

If it ever loses its accuracy you can calibrate it by turning the dial to match that of a thermometer.

It'll last you that's for sure. 

Vinoy


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks.. I was looking at those. Just does not seem to be one for my tank size. They go from about 16 G to 50 G as recommended tanks sizes.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

The 100W heater is recommended for tanks sized 26-40G....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> I want accurate, quality heaters. I don't want fish soup ! I want accuracy, and reliable operation when the set temp is passed, either too low or too high. I'd prefer one with numbers I can see, not simple arrows, and a setting dial my arthritic fingers can turn without too much trouble.


With that in mind, take a look at the Fluval E series heaters.
I have one and it works nicely.





.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you , I will look at at those.. I wish Big Al's site was better organized.. a bit of looking turned up the 100 Watt Jager, so thanks for that too.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

The Fluval heater is a nice gadget, for sure. But since I need two, the price is a bit more than I care to spend. I think it will be the Jager, I know i have heard good things about it before, and the fact it can be calibrated is very appealing indeed.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Too bad eheim makes those heaters now, nonetheless decent heaters.
Get the jäger heaters, still better than the other brands on the market.
And get the 150w instead of the 100w, way more versatile considering it's like a buck or two more. Have always used 150w on 29.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> The Fluval heater is a nice gadget, for sure. But since I need two, the price is a bit more than I care to spend. I think it will be the Jager, I know i have heard good things about it before, and the fact it can be calibrated is very appealing indeed.


Don't forget the Fluval E heater is also a thermometer and it has a heater guard so three for the price of one. I've switched all my tanks to these heaters because I was sick and tired of inaccurate thermometers.

If you subscribe to PJ's Pets emails you'll get coupons for 25% off almost every other week and you can use them to buy these heaters for under $50. 
--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ehiem heaters*

I'm using Fluval E and Fluval M plus Aqueon. After having trouble with Ehiem heaters failing and boiling my tanks, 3 in 3 months and getting no satisfaction from Ehiem I will never buy an Ehiem again. They don't stand behind their products, saying I didn't set the temperature properly, which I have been doing for more than a decade without a problem until I bought Ehiem heaters.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Heat*

If your tank is at room temperature it should be fine. So, no real emergency.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I have used eheim in the past an liked them seemed reliable and durable but big and bulky.

I tried Titanium heaters and found that I could feel voltage in the tanks if you cut your fingernails and were more sensative to a mild shock - scared me and likely not good for fish but my L134 bred in that tank

but recently switched to aqueon pro heater I like it but doesnt heat as high as I may want for breeding

There has been alot of good talk about the Cobalt Heaters Nice Design (small and flat) reliability and function and heats tanks up higher but pricey. I would like to try these heaters next


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My normal room temp, when all is as it normally would be, is often 90 F.. and I more often have fans running for the two window tanks than not, year round. Spring and fall, there's a month or so I can get away without fans.

I appreciate the attempt to reassure, but Videosilva, if you read my first post, you will see my tanks are far below normal room temps.. 55F, which I measured mid day. It's lower at night, because it's colder at night, and if the wind is really blowing, lower still. It would not surprise me if they have been as low as 40F on those really icy nights we've had when the wind was high.

For me, actually, it's not that bad & I can put on a sweater. Fish can't put on more clothes, poor things. The tanks are sitting smack in front of the windows, on a shelf that touches the windows, and the cold leakage from them is the problem. IF the rads were working properly, there would be a constant bath of warm air to counter the cold window draft, but the rads are not working. Usually, the cold draft helps moderate the tank heat gain from the sun, but not this winter.

Being on a SW corner means a lot of solar gain, a lot on sunny days, but even the overcast ones give me some, so 'I' am not suffering. I wish that were true for the fish too. I wish I'd discovered the temp problem sooner. I am sure I've lost fish, those I don't see so often may in fact be lost, I haven't seen any of the Panda Garras lately. They are often hiding anyway, but I can't find them at all, and some of the loaches seem to be missing too. The snails and shrimp will have been feeding well, if those fish died. I won't find out for sure what losses I have 'til I get things warmed up and whoever's left comes out of hiding. Unfortunately, my building has a 3.8 % rent increase to fight, and I've sort of been elected to lead said fight, so I've been preoccupied with that and not paying as much attention to the tanks as I usually do. I'd feed, most often at night when it's dark since I have [ had ?] many bottom feeders, quickly check the thermometers. Not knowing they were faulty, I thought the tanks were doing ok, and there are plenty of plants that fish can hide in too. So not seeing some fish did not especially worry me when I thought all was well.

My car would not start yesterday, so I still need heaters. Hopefully it starts today, it's warmer than it has been, or I get a new battery I guess. So I benefit from more tips here, thanks to you all for making recommendations.

Paul, good tip on the Fluvals.. might be worth it, simply not to have to buy more thermometers, which always vary to some degree, it seems. Don't usually shop PJs, but if they give out discounts, worth subbing for sure. And Fluval is Hagen, and they have usually been very good for service, as a rule.

I'll check them out, seeing as I have yet to go out today. Thanks everyone.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Thermometer*

I have a thermometer that is sitting in the box still new. I believe it is rated for 40 gallons 150 wats. for something similar. If you lived closer...........

The winter has been VERY hard on the cars. I am dying to see what is going to happen to all the streets in Toronto once the ground thaws out and all the asphalt starts popping up everywhere.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Eheim's and Visi-Therm are crap! both crapped out on me. Fluvals E heaters are doing well so far.

If its for a show tank I recommend JBJ True temp. Hands down most reliable heater i own. Only thing is its expensive


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I ended up ordering the Fluval E series. BA don't have them, and they were just too costly at PJs. Pets and Ponds price, including shipping, was cheaper. Hope they get here soon, and now it is not quite so cold, hopefully things will not be quite so chilly in here.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pets and Ponds usually ships quick, so i think you will be fine.

Just a note with the fluval E heaters you need to keep them near moving water. Otherwise you get a error on the unit. I kept mine near the suction of my filter.



Fishfur said:


> I ended up ordering the Fluval E series. BA don't have them, and they were just too costly at PJs. Pets and Ponds price, including shipping, was cheaper. Hope they get here soon, and now it is not quite so cold, hopefully things will not be quite so chilly in here.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I appreciate the tip. They'll be close to the Nano pumps, so I think circulation will be just fine, as those never get shut down. And I already got a shipped notice from Pets and Ponds, so hopefully they will be here soon.


----------



## Business_biryani (Jan 31, 2014)

Careful of the sand filled ones they always crack on me


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Car2n said:


> With that in mind, take a look at the Fluval E series heaters.
> I have one and it works nicely.
> 
> 
> ...


No to start an online debate, but I got one, and hate it. It seems to always be saying low flow, or the temp in the tank is to low. Need to keep it cranked to 84 to get the tank to 78, and my tank size is well matched the the heater. I actually had the move this to a different tank and sit if immediately next to my canister intake the get enough flow to satisfy it.

Very pricey, and in my opinion the extra tech just makes it work less effectively. At least in my set-up.

Edit PS I missed the part where you said you ordered them. Keep them near flow, as suggested, and if it goes wonky and starts flashing, unplug and replug.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I buy cheap glass heaters from China and take them apart to solder the thermostats shut. Then I run them off a digital temperature controller.

But people say I'm weird...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What kevin said. I run a reefkeeper and love it. Never have to worry about what temp it is. Before you say "its to expensive" imagine how expensive its going to be replacing All your livestock after your heater breaks in the on position


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

50seven said:


> I buy cheap glass heaters from China and take them apart to solder the thermostats shut. Then I run them off a digital temperature controller.
> 
> But people say I'm weird...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's a really good idea.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I sure hope they don't go wonky.. I actually had a perfectly good heater, but since I never needed it, took it out of the tank. I tried putting that one back in, only to find it wasn't working any more.. light would flash on and off, but it would not raise the temperature at all, not even one degree. And the black coating it had, sort of looks like printed on mesh, was all flaking off it too. That thing isn't two years old and is barely used at all.. Not sure of the brand, the printing rubbed off, but it was not a cheapo.

I only wish I had the expertise and know how to do the sort of mod to a heater 50seven speaks about. Or work with LED fixtures. One of these days I'm going to take an electronics course, learn to solder properly, and how to work with electronics. It's something I have wanted to do for a long time. I have some nice LED fixtures that really only need to have the cheap crap lights switched for good ones to be useful on small planted tanks. Got four of them for $7. ea., including the 12 volt adaptors, which are pretty clunky size wise but then you can't have everything. 

But I'll have to recup' from the shoulder surgery I'm having this summer first.


----------

